# Is It Friday?



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Seems that it is... new arrival for me today


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Yes


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

It`s Friday & I`m at work having great fun writing a report for a meeting next week :lamo: 

Anyway, at the moment I`m wearing this odd couple....

*Eterna Airforce III, Valjoux 7750 25 Jewels.*










*Benrus Commemorative Watch General Purpose MIL-W-46374, ETA 2801-2, 17 Jewels.*










I`ll be swapping over to this soon ready to start my rounds...

*Glycine Incursore, 3804.15 S-D, Unitas 6497 17 Jewels.*


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

Day off for me tomorrow so I'm going up to Ossett to see my family.

I'll be wearing this because I still can't believe how great it is.

BTW, the lume on this amazed me the other night. I turned off the light around 11ish and when I woke up at 5:30am it was still bright as ever!

*RLT11 45/50*










Later I'll wear this for the pub, because it hasn't seen any wrist time recently

*Breitling Aerospace (Navitimer 80360)*


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

G-shock diver for me. Going climbing.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Still my beater 5513 for me whilst I move house (might not be around much til mid next week if anyone wants me...)


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Cheers


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

dapper said:


> Cheers


That's rather pretty.... :tongue2:

I'll be wearing this yet again... :huh:










Cheers,

Steve.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Later,

William


----------



## Anthony A (Nov 7, 2008)

Speedy MKIV for me


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Somewhat predictably it's










HAGWE


----------



## born t (May 8, 2005)

This one for me


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Not many Pateks on the forum!

Well done Born, you must be very happy ...


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

only arrived late last night to me so i havent taken any photo's but im blown away on the quality of this ,i was going to turn it around straight away but now im not so sure.


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

This 'Audemars' today.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Bit of nostalgia for work today.....


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

One of these for me today, undecided as to which one yet, too early!!


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Okeah this bright, sunny morning...


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Wearing this today.

RLT 15


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

williamsat said:


> This 'Audemars' today.


Nice vintage Audemars, i don't really go for older watches, but I like this one really good condition too.

Certainly has a lot more history then mine


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Am I on the right forum?

Anyway....a humble little Accutron 218 for me today.


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Revue Thommen for me today:










Initially I didn't wear this on the bracelet (don't like hollow end links), much preferred it on a strap. On a whim I tried it on the bracelet recently and now I love it on the bracelet, oddly.


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Raining today so its this -


----------



## rousey (Dec 4, 2006)

Seiko SKX171 for me and now on a bracelet,i must take some photo's 










Have a great weekend


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

shadowninja said:


> G-shock diver for me. Going climbing.


I'm off climbing too  Where abouts are you going?

This is going with me


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Boxbrownie said:


> Bit of nostalgia for work today.....


Sure is, look you're using film!!! 

BTW I used to live not far from where one of those was taken!!!


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

X-33 for me today


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

hippo said:


> shadowninja said:
> 
> 
> > G-shock diver for me. Going climbing.
> ...


Given the weather, it's indoors only. Craggy Island, Guildford.

Love the name, btw. I use a hippo-based name elsewhere.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

shadowninja said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > shadowninja said:
> ...


Never tried there, will have to give it a go on a trip down that way sometime 

We're off to Redpoint 

Cheers about the name, been my nickname for years dues to my surname!!!

Happy cranking


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

Monster for me










Have a nice weekend!


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

hippo said:


> shadowninja said:
> 
> 
> > hippo said:
> ...


You, too. I guess the weather is better up there!


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

shadowninja said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > shadowninja said:
> ...


No weather is bad here too, Redpoint Climbing Center in Birmingham


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

*Titus (F300) Tuning Fork*


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

Spot of gardening today so I'm wearing this


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

visiting customers today


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

The one on the right for me today, *Oris TT1*


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

hippo said:


> shadowninja said:
> 
> 
> > hippo said:
> ...


Doh! Oh, yeah. Got confused. I thought you meant you're off to redpoint not off to Redpoint.  Have fun!


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Friday morning and MP


----------



## petew123 (Apr 14, 2009)

What watches are those of Livius and Spankone? Lovely. I notice they have different second hands.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Vostok Amphibia for me - have a good weekend everyone :thumbup:


----------



## siggy (Jun 1, 2007)

Trusty old Snowy










regards

siggy


----------



## RussellB (Dec 22, 2008)

Mega Solar Ceramic for me!


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Panerai Sub today


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Starting the day with this one.


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

petew123 said:


> What watches are those of Livius and Spankone? Lovely. I notice they have different second hands.


O&W mp auto and the other is a manual wind. search the forum and you'll find loads of stuff about them


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

"Hawkerised" 1953


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Toshi today, .......................... fitted with a SuperOcean 46


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

chris l said:


> Okeah this bright, sunny morning...


That's a great looking watch Chris


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

siggy said:


> Trusty old Snowy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely Snowflake Siggy. I have always liked those


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

A grey and wet Friday here in Bristol so far, so I'm going for my SHOM.










Have a god one guys.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Steve264 said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers
> ...


"Pretty"?! That's a _man's_ watch, bitch.


----------



## wilfmannion (Jul 26, 2008)

Today I will mainly be wearing my latest addition - Omega Seamaster 120m Quartz "Jacques Mayol"










Might even do a bit of free diving later*

*although as I'm in Birmingham, maybe not


----------



## petew123 (Apr 14, 2009)

spankone said:


> petew123 said:
> 
> 
> > What watches are those of Livius and Spankone? Lovely. I notice they have different second hands.
> ...


thanks 

this forum really was a bad idea, so many beautiful watches I have never seen before.

I've always liked Omegas like my dynamic and the seamaster, Seiko's have some nice watches but many are too flashy, I have been considering a CWC watch, but this forum has really opened my eyes.

So, now to add O&W to the list. :blink:


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Agent orange said:


> A grey and wet Friday here in Bristol so far, so I'm going for my SHOM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gary

It's so refreshing to see that great design with its true handset and not one of those ploprof ones....your watch looks stunning


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Put this on today to cheer me up right old miserable wet day in Bristol.


----------



## r00barb (Jun 3, 2008)

pauluspaolo said:


> Vostok Amphibia for me - have a good weekend everyone :thumbup:


Amphibia for me too, blue 'scuba dude' one (sellers pic)










i only got it yesterday so no pics of my own yet unfortunately - now happily residing on one of Roys grey natos...

Have a good un!


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

wilfmannion said:


>


That's gorgeous, In fact there seems to be a particularly stunning collection of watches on show today.

Omega Seamaster Mariner for me.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

The middle one! 

.


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Today I'm wearing this


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

joolz said:


> Today I'm wearing this


So what time is it?? :huh:


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

I don't know, the battery ran out.


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

But seriously, I've changed the battery and at the push of the top buton it lights up










In the photo it's reading 2:58:21


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Wearing this one today:

Breitling Pluton on a handmade strap:










Mark


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi

Wearing this Citizen eco-drive that arrived lunchtime from our great sales forum!










Paul


----------



## RussellB (Dec 22, 2008)

joolz said:


> But seriously, I've changed the battery and at the push of the top buton it lights up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got a couple of those!!


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

Aquastar Benthos I


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

hippo said:


> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> > Bit of nostalgia for work today.....
> ...


They are just some of the many 5x4 sheets negs I have here tucked away......a few years ago the order came down from above to "thrift" the department....basically throw all the old stuff away  *****! no sense of history some people....anyway I spent a few saturday mornings sifting through and squirrelling away the interesting ones, there are some lovely views amongst them of the downs way (our old test route for commercial vehicles in the 50's on).

One day when I retire they are coming with me  Then I won't be able to afford to scan them though :lol:


----------



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

TAG Heuer Auto Aquaracer, new in from Royal_Blue earlier this week.


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

The one in the middle today, the one on the right this evening, and the one on the left tomorrow! :lol:










Cheers,

Guy


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Just changed over to this for a while










_Wakmann V7734 from 1968 (allegedly)_

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

newley refubed with new riders/screws and two tone ti bracelett and boxes

now for sale as well


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)




----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

joolz said:


> I don't know, the battery ran out.


 :lol:

looks cool with a battery in thou


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Have now switched over to my F300, taking some time off with the kids for half term


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Traser Super Sport today.

Alasdair


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Just back from a friend's funeral.  Swapped over to this to try and cheer me up a wee bit.

RLT P.XIIV


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Flashharry said:


> siggy said:
> 
> 
> > Trusty old Snowy
> ...


I`ve grown very fond of them myself, somehow much nicer then it`s looky likey cousin 

Anyway I put this on when I got up an hour ago...

* CWC (WWEGS) ` G10`, ETA 955.121, 7 jewels*.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

got froze out when i tried to add this a few minutes ago.


----------



## s67 (May 4, 2006)

Technos Star Chief for me


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to this...

*O&W MP2801, ETA 2801-2 17 Jewels.*


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

San Marino on toshi for me today. Going out tonight so will change to something different, Archimede, Orsa or MM probz?


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

is that San Marino a breitling wanabe or what?


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Swapped over to this...
> 
> *O&W MP2801, ETA 2801-2 17 Jewels.*


Me too, slightly different dial:


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

lot of o&w's today


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

Wearing Orient Kingdiver Today will change to Newmark bought today when I go home.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Going out tonight to a retirement reunion with some of me old mates better wear something special.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

dunhill auto chrono today


----------



## greyowl (Jun 7, 2006)

Speedbird III


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

s67 said:


> Technos Star Chief for me


Never seen one of those before.....nice


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

Great watches today 

Rolex GMT for me today.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Just got this back from a service, lovely watch


----------



## Jocke (Jul 5, 2008)

New arrival...donÂ´t regret taking a chance on this one


----------



## zx10r (Apr 10, 2009)

This one for me










leigh


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Had this on for a laugh










Changed to this one


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

This one now cant keep it off the wrist. Was through some major work no expense spared on the first yr automatic

Its bloody hard to take a wrist shot I learned just now


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

Alas said:


> Traser Super Sport today.
> 
> Alasdair


Oooh I like that, not seen one of those before


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Tissot


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

This to start with:










for later


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Bladerunner said:


> Tissot


I like the look of that


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

Bladerunner said:


> Tissot


Niiiiice

Does the minute hand move underneath the hour markers?

I love the effect of the shadows


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)




----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

This evening i have changed to my latest arrival a Casio G-Shock MT-G 9000DU (2861)

My first G-Shock and i flippin love it! 

No pics tho'


----------



## StevenJJ (Jul 22, 2007)

Alpha Sub - autofocus option homed in on the furball!


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Poljot chrono today










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

11oss said:


> Alas said:
> 
> 
> > Traser Super Sport today.
> ...


Cheers - its finally solved my being able to see the time at any time during the night as the tritium is just as bright whatever the time. Also the hands are plain and easily read. So much so I've got a blue one on a bracelet coming as well. :lol:

Alasdair


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Bladerunner said:


> Tissot


Very nice, I`ve been seriously considering getting one of those unk:



StevenJJ said:


> Alpha Sub - autofocus option homed in on the furball!


& so it should, much better looking then any watch 



mutley said:


> Poljot chrono today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another cool one, model details would be nice :wink2:


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Barreti said:


> Bladerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Tissot
> ...


Yes, the minute hand does move below the hour markers.

Thanks for all the comments.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > Poljot chrono today
> ...


Give me a break Mac, at least I got the watch brand and type in the description :lol:

To be honest it was an impulse buy after a few :wine: so I've no idea what model it is :cry2: (I'm such a WIS :lol: )

Q&D of the back if that gives any clues










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mutley said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > mutley said:
> ...


The correct answer is of course.... _"I haven`t a clue"_


----------

